# "Fursuits" using makeup instead of masks?



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Feb 12, 2010)

Does anyone by some chance have any examples of fursuits that use makeup and prosthetics instead of masks made of mesh/foam? I'm looking to make a new character that's more human than most furry characters but I need some inspiration for the costume. I'm kinda thinking like Cats style makeup, but not so broadway-ish.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 12, 2010)

try youtube, there is this one guy who does the fully body make up and prosthetics and the results are neat, i like his lion the most.

however he wears like a mankini painted to match the body so it looks really naked (which i do not like) and then he does all this awkward posing, so it is borderline NSFW (no nudity but it looks a little creepy)


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Feb 12, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> try youtube, there is this one guy who does the fully body make up and prosthetics and the results are neat, i like his lion the most.
> 
> however he wears like a mankini painted to match the body so it looks really naked (which i do not like) and then he does all this awkward posing, so it is borderline NSFW (no nudity but it looks a little creepy)



I think I know the guy you're talking about, he scares the crap outta me, but his makeup is pretty amazing.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 13, 2010)

Are we talking about that gay guy with the make-up tutorials?

If not the guy I'm thinking off did a good cat one but the rest of his animals are more theatrical.

Ages ago my mum put on a Cats dance for a show she did. For my cat costume we got a black leotard and put fur patches and leg warmers on.

I'm a face painter myself, if you want help with a design that'll match your character and face ( its no good if your face is longer than mine, since mines quite square lol), then you can pm me and I'll help out.


----------



## Yuffie (Feb 16, 2010)

I think I saw him on a show (not TheSoup but something similar) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=615SNPgqSuw

His youtube account name is AlexKovas. he has a few animals... I'm both impressed because they did turn out quite well and a little freaked because of how it looks >.< LOL


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 17, 2010)

found a pic in a vid I saw the other day of something like what you are asking about take a look at this one..  About 3:20 into the vid there is a girl done this way. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4jLbzJ74Wc


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 17, 2010)

Wolfsmate said:


> found a pic in a vid I saw the other day of something like what you are asking about take a look at this one..  About 3:20 into the vid there is a girl done this way.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4jLbzJ74Wc




Its a photoshop bro.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 17, 2010)

When you use makeup it's either reeally good or reeally bad.  No in between.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 17, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Its a photoshop bro.


 
That it may be however it could be done and well if it is shopped then props cause its good work.


----------



## Cotoncandie (Feb 17, 2010)

May I interest you in a Cats style suit anyway? It's been stated before, but there's more work into it then just a leotard and fur, and some have made lions and tigers with the style. I won't post pictures of other people's work, only because I don't have the rights to them, but you're welcome to take a look at the link (or the website in my sig *pokepoke*). If you want more info just shoot a pm my way 

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/cotoncandie/JemimaV1.jpg


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Feb 18, 2010)

Cotoncandie said:


> May I interest you in a Cats style suit anyway? It's been stated before, but there's more work into it then just a leotard and fur, and some have made lions and tigers with the style. I won't post pictures of other people's work, only because I don't have the rights to them, but you're welcome to take a look at the link (or the website in my sig *pokepoke*). If you want more info just shoot a pm my way
> 
> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/cotoncandie/JemimaV1.jpg



That's a really nice suit, I do love Cats costumes, they're beautiful, I'm just not looking for a feline in particular XD I'm really not sure at all what I'm looking for, I'm just looking for inspiration I guess, I might go for a white rabbit or something.

Thanks for the links everyone, ome of these are really awsome, and.. some are really really creepy XD But they get my brain workin'.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 18, 2010)

I did some looking and found a site that has some facial prosthetics that could be promising ? 

http://www.northfur.ca/home.html


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Feb 18, 2010)

Wolfsmate said:


> I did some looking and found a site that has some facial prosthetics that could be promising ?
> 
> http://www.northfur.ca/home.html



Ohh, some of those are nice, not sure if they're what I'm looking for but I like the look of some of their masks, thanks 8D


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 18, 2010)

BadgerBadgerBadger said:


> Ohh, some of those are nice, not sure if they're what I'm looking for but I like the look of some of their masks, thanks 8D


 NP I happened across it and thought I would share, could make for an interesting setup ! :grin:


----------

